# How are phone lines physically planned: new phone line & BB enabled exhange?



## bamboozled (19 Jun 2010)

I have ordered a new phone line for house in the countryside. 

Houses across the road and down the road are on an exchange not planned for broadband rollout.  There is another house on my side of the road but round the corner that is on a broadband enabled exchange. 

How do they decide which line to take? I have ordered a broadband package - is it safe to presume that they will not try to connect me to an old type exchange as therefor the broadband would not work. 

I am concerned that they will just install the phone line on the old exchange then I am stuck with a phone line I don't need and no broadband. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## ardmacha (19 Jun 2010)

They'll install the line so as to require as few new poles and cable are possible. It sounds like the existing cables on your road are connected to the non broadband exchange. It is an indictment of Ireland's broadband policy that there should be such a thing as a non broadband exchange.


----------



## bamboozled (19 Jun 2010)

Thanks Ardmacha, that's exactly what I am afraid of, I'll contact them on Monday I dont' want the phoneline without broadband - see what they say.


----------

